# wo krig ich "Stein der Weisen"?



## divane (20. September 2007)

hi, bin alchi lvl 354, will urmacht transen, wo krig ich "stein der weisen" ?


----------



## ApoY2k (20. September 2007)

den krigsd du durhc ds rezebt:http://www.wowhead.com/?item=9303

hofeko nnd dir hälfn


----------



## goxx (20. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> den krigsd du durhc ds rezebt:http://www.wowhead.com/?item=9303
> 
> hofeko nnd dir hälfn



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## falc_ (25. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> den krigsd du durhc ds rezebt:http://www.wowhead.com/?item=9303
> 
> hofeko nnd dir hälfn





*prust*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashery (25. September 2007)

Wieso was ist daran denn so witzig? Die Rechtschreibung ist ein großes Problem in Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (25. September 2007)

LoL jaja immer dies dumme Rechtschreibung, damit haben so manche ihr Probleme!



DanB


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. September 2007)

Finde ich auch sehr witzig, gott sei dank geben einige User hier dennoch Tipps, bezogen auf das Topic.
Andere nicht. Dito und Ein-Wort-Posts bitte unterlassen, danke.


----------



## Pâtris (20. November 2007)

Hauptsache Ihr beherrscht die deutsche Sprache!!!!
Behaltet doch einfach die Rechtschreibfehler, wenn Ihr sie findet!!!!


----------



## Der-Huehne (31. Dezember 2007)

mööp,
das rezept kannse in tanaris koofn......


----------



## Docbonse (27. April 2008)

Der-Huehne schrieb:


> mööp,
> das rezept kannse in tanaris koofn......





und genau DAS stimmt...


----------



## Dabow (9. März 2009)

Der-Huehne schrieb:


> mööp,
> das rezept kannse in tanaris koofn......



jopp, genau so ist es. In Gadgetzan ( wie auch immer man das schreibt )


----------



## Syrras (4. Mai 2009)

Jepp, Gad to go etc...

Mats werden dich umhauen vom Preis ;-)


----------



## Sch1llman (4. Mai 2009)

wtf?
totengräber?
man braucht btw keinen stein mehr hab ich gehört^^


----------



## Eisengrind (7. Mai 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> Jepp, Gad to go etc...
> 
> Mats werden dich umhauen vom Preis ;-)




nicht mehr....urzeugs wird dir nachgeworfen....
warte erst mal auf äonenmacht.... - das wird dich umhauen


----------

